# Macro series from Singapore



## Bukitimah (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jfrabat (Apr 24, 2012)

These are great!  #1 is simply fantasticand and #2 is pretty good as well; I think #3 looks a bit soft on the rear shell, but it could be me...  (small laptop monitor in the office!)


----------



## Bukitimah (Apr 25, 2012)

Here are a few more


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW!!

Xlnt job!


----------



## Bukitimah (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you slackercruster, here are more and hope you guys like them


----------



## EDL (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice!

What is your macro rig composed of?


----------



## Bukitimah (Apr 27, 2012)

EDL I am using Nikon D300, AFD 50 mm f1.8 couple with Raynox DCR 250. I use external flash gun with DIY deffuser. Most hand held but at times tripod with remote shutter release.


----------



## TagoFabic (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh wow! Beautiful photos! Where did you take this?
I went to the Botanic Garden over the weekend to try out the macro lens I rented. hehe! 

Tago Fabic
Photography + Blog | Tago Fabic


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 26, 2012)

TagoFabic said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful photos! Where did you take this?
> I went to the Botanic Garden over the weekend to try out the macro lens I rented. hehe!
> 
> Tago Fabic
> Photography + Blog | Tago Fabic



Thank you Tago, most shots were taken at Dairy Farm.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been thinking about a macro lens but, after seeing what you have done with the Raynox and a 50mm 1.8, I think I'll try that rout.  I already have a 50mm f/1.8 so I'm most of the way there.    What f/stop works best with your setup?  Wonderful shots.


----------



## groan (Jun 27, 2012)

I just looked up the Raynox. I've never heard of it! It looks neat and what amazing results. I'll have to do some more research on that.


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 28, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I've been thinking about a macro lens but, after seeing what you have done with the Raynox and a 50mm 1.8, I think I'll try that rout.  I already have a 50mm f/1.8 so I'm most of the way there.    What f/stop works best with your setup?  Wonderful shots.



I usually set camera to manual setting, f11-14 and speed 1/125 sec. External flash with diffuser. If you can, ISO around 200. A tripod would be useful. For hand held, you need to practice a lot and increase your speed more. In fact I dropped my Raynow last weekend and my heart dropped too. Luckily, when I pick it up, it is in a perfect condition! So the lens is actually quite solid.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 28, 2012)

fantastic! I dont know if I missed a comment, but what macro lens are you using, and camera brand?


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 28, 2012)

YoungPhotoGirl said:


> fantastic! I dont know if I missed a comment, but what macro lens are you using, and camera brand?



Thank you YoungPhotoGirl, My set up are:

Nikon D300, AFD 50 mm f1.8. Raynox DCR 250, external Flash gun with flash bender diffuser, tripod. (The camera is not the key to the marco)

Setting on manual at f11-14, speed 1/125 or above. ISO 200.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I understand that, LOL, Im just nosey sorry.
Well... fantastic job, do you edit them at all?


----------



## laynea24 (Jun 28, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE number 2!


----------

